# Barbeque Gas Connection



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

I have a RVQ type connection on my MH. Would I be able to connect a portable propane tank to the BBQ connection to serve as a auxillary propane supply.

Since my RV is a motorhome there may be times that I wont want to "break-camp" just to get propane.

Thanks,


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

FlashG said:


> I have a RVQ type connection on my MH. Would I be able to connect a portable propane tank to the BBQ connection to serve as a auxillary propane supply.
> 
> Since my RV is a motorhome there may be times that I wont want to "break-camp" just to get propane.
> 
> Thanks,


Not sure how to do that, but aren't the tanks on the RV really large? I'd just fill up when I knew I was going to be gone on an extended trip.


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

The tanks on the class C's are kinda small and I dont trust the gauge. I have two new BBQ size propane tanks. I was curious if the propane would flow up-hill? LOL


----------



## DernMooseAK (Apr 16, 2004)

Ya it should work provided there is not a check valve in the LP line somewhere, other the the regulators on the factory tanks.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It depends on if the BBQ connect is low or high pressure. The one on Outbacks are low pressure and to connect a tank to it you would have to have a 11 "wc regulator on the tank to pressurise the system. If yours is high pressure then you would just plug in and back feed the RV.

You would have to make up a special like to connect it all together but I think you could do it with no real big issues.


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

I would not do this. The connection for you RVQ is low pressure at 11" WC (under half lb) since this connection is downstream from your regulator. The tank pressure from a grill tank could be as high as 120 PSI deppending on how hot it is. If you go straight off your bottle to the system you probably will get leaks and possibly damage the gas valves on your appliances.
If you want to be covered in case your motorhome tank runs out you can have a hose made with a POL end that will screw into any size cylinder and the other end ask for a QCC that will screw onto the fill valve of your motorhome tank. We make these all the time for folks who don't want to move their RV to fill the propane tank. They mostly run 50 to 100 pound tanks this way. A 6 foot hose runs about $40. The downside is, the RV will use the propane out of the fixed tank till pressure drops, then it will allow the pressure from the external cylinder to feed into the fill valve. You will not be putting liquid into the RV tank, just the vapor from the external source.
I have never seen it done or heard of anyone trying it the way you mentioned, but before you could do that you would have to have a dual stage regulator between the cylinder and the RV. Not saying it won't work, but I would just make sure your RV tank is topped off for any extended stays.


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks all for the information ! !







I only have enough knowledge to be dangerous !


----------

